# Bald Mountain area trapper



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

question for whoever is trapping the bald mountain area.

first of all 
I AM NOT SAYING YOUR DOING ANYTHING WRONG.

i drive around the area alot and noticed a bunch of your sets, all right off the main roads and marked very visible.

was wondering do you ever have any issues with anti's or hikers in the area. you have a lot of money very visible and never get stuff taken? or messed with 

just curious

Dave


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Well they are likely goners now whoever set them LOL


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

My son trapped bald mountain a few years when he was in highschool. Anything near a trail was typically stolen. Couldn't have anything out during firearms deer season but after that not many issues.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

..


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep, won't be there long now. if all set along main roads and trails, why would you even mark them like that. I trap way out in the boonies and don't flag my sets, however I do use a GPS with waypoints. All it takes is 1 bad apple to ruin your day.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Sad, very sad that someone is trying to trap being that uneducated and lacking critical thinking!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Yeah, I agree, this person needs to read a few more books before setting traps out. I don't want to hate on a (most likely) new trapper too much, kudos to them for wanting to get into it. At least it's dogproof's, live-traps and his coni's appear legal. I've came across worse. 





D&D said:


> question for whoever is trapping the bald mountain area.
> 
> first of all
> I AM NOT SAYING YOUR DOING ANYTHING WRONG.
> ...





Are you a trapper yourself? If you are maybe pin a nicely worded note to a nearby tree with a few recommendations, or at least a link to this website or trapperman. Give the guy a kick in the right direction.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Pretty bold to put stuff out in the open like that. Hikers around there don't even like hunters using the area, much less trappers. 

I might swing thru the Bald Mtn. area Sunday to go squirrel hunting. If I see the sets, I'll leave a note.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

General Ottsc:
Kudos sir, you are the stuff that trappers are made of. 

D&D
Thank you for bringing it to the forum. It shows the need for who ever set those, young or old to get some training.
On the other hand if the person traps a critter, and some anti-trapper sees it, it will not set well for all trappers.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

Spade, yes i used to trap all over the state and spent many times with alot of you all at the conventions, although i dont see some of the old timers on here anymore. your thoughts were my main concern, there is so much traffic out there and i would assume most are anti trapping i am surprised they were still there. my other concern is there was one trap that at 10am had a opossum in it right next to the parking lots, hopefully it was checked that day?

i agree i would think it is a new person and hopefully a youth and give them props on how mainy traps were there i found at least 25 sets and never got out of my truck. but yes i will also try to contact the person next visit out there. some help is needed

my D&D pics is my son and myselfs first beaver and was caught in that area years ago....


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Seldom said:


> Sad, very sad that someone is trying to trap being that uneducated and lacking critical thinking!


Your right Mike, with all the you tube videos, and all the talk about ethical trapping, I'm still surprised to see things like this.
There will be hell to pay if someone's Foo-Foo or hunting dog gets caught in a bucket set, that close to trails, and even parking area.


----------



## GnarDawg (Dec 17, 2020)

Saw one of their sets a couple weeks ago. It was pretty out of the way, so maybe they’re learning. That bucket set is still in the same place though.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

GnarDawg said:


> Saw one of their sets a couple weeks ago. It was pretty out of the way, so maybe they’re learning. That bucket set is still in the same place though.


Thanks for the update, I was wondering it..


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

nope they are all still there been back few times this week. was concerned because traps were not checked for 48 hours and have 5 catches 2 ***** 2 opossum 1 skunk

they were cleaned up the next morning but i dont like the whole thing....

again he is doing nothing illegal.... just worried about bad attention


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Spade said:


> Thanks for the update, I was wondering it..


I made it out there last Saturday and left a note on one of fiberglass poles used to mark the sets. Didn't give away any of my personal info, but told them to check here or trapperman for info on trapping. I also told them I was concerned about their equipment getting stolen and the fact that the sets are so public. Hopefully they'll heed my note...

The trapper in question had one opossum that I saw in a baited bucket and the bucket was on top of the opossum. I seem to think that someone put the bucket over the opossum to cover it up. That particular set is right by a very busy parking lot.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

General Ottsc said:


> I made it out there last Saturday and left a note on one of fiberglass poles used to mark the sets. Didn't give away any of my personal info, but told them to check here or trapperman for info on trapping. I also told them I was concerned about their equipment getting stolen and the fact that the sets are so public. Hopefully they'll heed my note...
> 
> The trapper in question had one opossum that I saw in a baited bucket and the bucket was on top of the opossum. I seem to think that someone put the bucket over the opossum to cover it up. That particular set is right by a very busy parking lot.



Let's hope he takes your advice and joins here or at least checks the sites out. It sounds like he's doing everything by the book, but isn't aware of the magnifying glass that trappers are under. 





D&D said:


> nope they are all still there been back few times this week. was concerned because traps were not checked for 48 hours and have 5 catches 2 ***** 2 opossum 1 skunk
> 
> they were cleaned up the next morning but i dont like the whole thing....
> 
> again he is doing nothing illegal.... just worried about bad attention




That is concerning. I really hope he catches on quick.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

D&D said:


> nope they are all still there been back few times this week. was concerned because traps *were not checked for 48 hours and have 5 catches 2 ***** 2 opossum 1 skunk*
> 
> they were cleaned up the next morning but i dont like the whole thing....
> 
> again he is doing nothing illegal.... just worried about bad attention


Do you guys have a 24 check time or 48 hour?
An accident waiting to happen. Unfortunately, will reflect on all of us.

General, hopes he takes your advice, and thank you both for the update.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Spade said:


> Do you guys have a 24 check time or 48 hour?
> An accident waiting to happen. Unfortunately, will reflect on all of us.
> 
> General, hopes he takes your advice, and thank you both for the update.


It's a 24 hour check. And yes, it is unfortunate.


----------

